# Tiel Pics with some BIG yawns!



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

The tiels are such easy models, they love sitting on my knee and looking pretty for the camera.









*pose* Tell me i'm handsome mummy! (rather than dorky or loser which is my usual comment to Bailee)









*yawn* I'm bored of posing now









Gracie is happy as long as she's getting a cuddle









Cookie's got soft fluffy cheeks









And look at her BIG beak!


















And last but not least, awwww, it's crestie love (well, Bailee would like to think so anyway)


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


>


They're all so cute! How are you managing with two knees and three birds? hehe I love that last pic!!!  You should enter it in that contest we do..


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> They're all so cute! How are you managing with two knees and three birds?


Well technically i have two knees and two shoulders, but at the moment i have 5 tiels who all want to be on me!  So i'm a little short on perching space at the moment.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I can imagine! So one on each knee, one on each shoulder and one on your chest. Probably Bailee..hehe


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I love the big yawns they always look so funny...hehe the last pic is just to cute I love it  My son was looking at your siggy last night and he is like mommy are those our birds...lol


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

Those are really great pictures!
I especially love the last one..


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Too cute  I would love to get a yawn picture. The last one looks like Bailey is thinking, she loves me


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Lovely pictures...personally I don't know how you capture yawn pictures. I've owned birds for years now, and never caught one lol!! Oh, and I love that last one too.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Once again beautiful photos and Bailee is just so gorgeous.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Rosie said:


> Lovely pictures...personally I don't know how you capture yawn pictures. I've owned birds for years now, and never caught one lol!! Oh, and I love that last one too.


Always have that camera onhand!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

They are gorgeous  Love all the photos  And you are right cockatiels are good models!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

The Bailee yawn was a fluke shot, but Cookie will have little yawn attacks after she preens, because some feather dust gets in her throat.  Plenty of photographic opportunity then!


----------

